# Louis Vuitton Patchwork Bag



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 8, 2007)

ok so to me its the ugliest thing everrr and it costs £23,484?! (approx $45,000 by Uk pricing)

article here...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle1434640.ece


and the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.bagsnob.com/2007/02/louis..._patchwor.html


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 8, 2007)

That bag is to ugly what hot is to hell.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 8, 2007)

My 4 year old nephew could make a better bag than that...and I usually LOVE Vuitton.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 9, 2007)

I love LV but sometimes I gotta wonder wtf they're thinking when they design stuff like that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 9, 2007)

LV can push it to the limit because they know some LV-crazed fool with available credit will go for it.


----------



## honyd (Mar 9, 2007)

That is the worst thing i have ever seeeeeen!!!!! lmao!!!   Im guessing it cost about 5....okok maybe 15 bucks to make??  so what the hell are they gonna do with the other thousands they charge for it!!!!  hahaha ... so wrong.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

Disgusting..this looks sooooo UGLY...I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LV so much but lord knows what they're thinking sometimes?


----------



## Holly (Mar 9, 2007)

Omg that is soooooo bad. It looks like a bunch of dollar store wallets sewn together, along with dollar store chains hanging around it. Ickl! o_o


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 9, 2007)

I can just imagine the design process:

Designer A: What should our next bag be made of?  I was thinking lots of buttons.  Or plaid.
Designer B: How about just the regular LV print in new colors?
Designer C: Some kind of synthetic animal skin?  Or fur?
Designer D: I'd like to see a randomly placed strap.  Makes a statement, or something.
Designer A: F**k it.  Let's do all of it.  At once.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 9, 2007)

You know what I think I'm close to the only female on earth that doesn't like LV and this doesn't make me want to buy anything either


----------



## Holly (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_You know what I think I'm close to the only female on earth that doesn't like LV and this doesn't make me want to buy anything either_

 
lol i dont like LV either, and youre right, this totally isnt making me want to buy anything by him lol


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_lol i dont like LV either, and youre right, this totally isnt making me want to buy anything by him lol_

 
:hifive:


----------



## juli (Mar 9, 2007)

It is Simply UGLY!!! $42,000 for that hideous bag is outrageous!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_You know what I think I'm close to the only female on earth that doesn't like LV and this doesn't make me want to buy anything either_

 
nope your not the only one.. I think the brown LV bags look like something my grandmother would carry around..

this one looks like something my 3 year old cousin made..except its lacking some macaroni pieces and glitter.


----------



## Femme (Mar 10, 2007)

lol i don't think it's THAT ugly.. it's definantley not something i'd buy if it was for 200$.. butt i don't think its extremely disgusting


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 10, 2007)

If anyone were to use this purse, they would have to walk around naked because it would clash with EVERYTHING. lol!!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_





 I love LV but sometimes I gotta wonder wtf they're thinking when they design stuff like that._

 
exactly!!!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 10, 2007)

There is nothing remotely hot about that purse. And then a price tag of $42,000 only adds insult to injury!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm an LV lover, but damn that  is AWFUL!  i honestly dunno wtf is up with LV these days.. some of their newer stuff is just HIDEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mongram perfo anyone??? FUG!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

That is DISGUSTING. I'd rather get a real nice car.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 13, 2007)

Ahhh...now the patchwork bag makes sense...

NEW YORK (AP) -- Fashion designer Marc Jacobs has entered rehab.

"Marc made the right decision," Jacobs' longtime business partner Robert Duffy told Women's Wear Daily, which reported the story on its Web site Monday.

Jacobs had previously acknowledged in interviews that he abused drugs and alcohol.

"He'd been sober for seven years. When he relapsed, he wanted to deal with it right away," Duffy said to the industry newspaper. "According to the experts, such a relapse isn't uncommon. Thankfully, Marc recognized the problem himself and chose to deal with it. Obviously, our prayers are with him."

The confirmation that Jacobs was at a treatment facility came on the day that Jacobs received two nominations from the Council of Fashion Designers of America for its upcoming awards. He was nominated in the womenswear and accessories categories.

And those honors were on the heels of three well-received previews of fall collections - one for his namesake brand in New York, one for the younger - and less expensive - Marc by Marc Jacobs label in London, and one in Paris for Louis Vuitton, owned by LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton SA.

Jacobs is known as a bellwether for upcoming trends. In New York, his fashion shows are always packed with celebrities, with music stars Rod Stewart, Lenny Kravitz, Joss Stone, Harry Connick Jr. and Debbie Harry most recently lining the runway.

They saw clothes that were long and lean clothes, with a 1920s influence, almost guaranteeing a shift in fashion later this year to a slimmer silhouette.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

haha welll that explains both the nasty bag and the Price!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL, ew. That's just all levels of wrong.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 13, 2007)

so it's the "send Marc Jacobs to rehab" bag?
from the looks of that bag he definitely needs it!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 13, 2007)

My next door neighbors- 2, 4, & 5 made a construction paper quilt similar to that purse. 

Maybe I can put Marc Jacobs on it and sell it for that price?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 14, 2007)

Louis Vuitton bags are hit and miss with me. That is definity a miss.


----------



## Katura (Mar 15, 2007)

I was never a huge fan of LV...that whole print thing got reallllllly over done....and this is just TACKY.

Please. If you're going to spend 42 Grand on a bag that looks like a fabric store threw up all over it...hand me the money, I'll make you one for under $30, and go buy myself a used Lotus Elise. /rant.


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 15, 2007)

I dislike LV anyway, but damn that bag is terrible.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just can't understand why LV is charging $42,000 for that piece of work...

It is insanely UGLY to the core!  Is the interior lined in 24 carat gold or something?  Really, why $42,000?  I don't get it.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_I just can't understand why LV is charging $42,000 for that piece of work...

It is insanely UGLY to the core!  Is the interior lined in 24 carat gold or something?  Really, why $42,000?  I don't get it._

 
Slap LV on it, add some sable and/or mink trim (real of course!) and you can jack up the price by about 30k. ;-)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2007)

I think there is a picture of Big Bird carrying that bag in The Enquirer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOTE: Substance addiction + fabric scraps apparently = $45k.  I'm going the fabric store and liquor store right now.  Watch out, I'm drunk and I got swatches and bedazzler.  It's on!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2007)

That bag is so ugly!  They could have made a really cute patchwork bag IMO.  Louis Vuitton seriously went off the deep end with this one!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1879

LOL


----------



## j_ltorres (Mar 23, 2007)

I love LV bags! But I have to admit that this one is scary looking... but then again, it could be just one of those runway pieces.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

Yikes!!  That is one scary bag!!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 5, 2007)

This is an ugly bag.
I would stop and stare though..
Id be wondering who was dumb enough
to spend that much money on a handbag!

besides I was told that LV was a Nazi
so therefor I wont buy his items!


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Apr 5, 2007)

*ow my dear god!
not in 42000 years *


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, I kinda like that bag actually! It's completely insane but it kinda works for me! ... obviously I'm kinda alone here...

However I'd expect to pay £20 for it tops, not £23000....


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 5, 2007)

i don't like LV, but that is definitely the ugliest bag i've ever seen in my life. =\


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1879

LOL_

 
I thought the patchwork one was the ugliest bag I'd ever seen, but I was wrong.  That one takes the cake.  Looking at it kind of gives me purse ADD.


----------

